# What is your go to inshore lure?



## bhdawgs (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm gonna have to say a regular old bass assassin jig head and gulp shrimp.


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 19, 2013)

Same as you.

I did well the last two weekends throwing a 1/8 red bass assassin with a 3" nuke chicken gulp shrimp.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Mar 19, 2013)

X3...mix in a Cajun Thunder for good measure!


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 19, 2013)

Gulps. Usually new pennys. On a Bass Pro head. They hold the bait on better than any of the others I've tried, and they're fairly inexpensive. Second would be a Mirrowdine.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hot dog on a circle hook under a cajun thunder.  Kills the gator trout.  Has to be all beef franks, though.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 20, 2013)

Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad on jig head.


----------



## bowandgun (Mar 20, 2013)

Mirrorlure 7m-18, and then Deadly Dudley terror tail on a lead jig head.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 20, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad on jig head.



I would only add that BABY BASS in either a Fluke or Bass Assassin has been my go to color.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2013)

Yozuri Crystal Minnow in silver and black. Trout love em..


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 21, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> Gulps. Usually new pennys. On a Bass Pro head. They hold the bait on better than any of the others I've tried, and they're fairly inexpensive. Second would be a Mirrowdine.


This!


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 25, 2013)

All I want to do is walk the dog! With a mirrolure top dog. Need the water to warm up already.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 25, 2013)

Swimin' image


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Mar 26, 2013)

zman baits. last waaaaaay longer than gulp. catch just as well if not better. dont dry up and tear apart.

then spoons or live.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 26, 2013)

Banjo Minnow.
But dont tell anyone, it s a secret.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 27, 2013)

4 I/2 inch Watermelon Green soft plastic swimbait, fished on a weighted swimbait hook.  Setup is totally weedles, you can throw it anywhere, very versatile.  I will put chartruse on the tail in murky water.

Trout, Reds and flounder love it.


----------



## Dpope (Mar 27, 2013)

Where do you find yo zuri crystal minnow?  What weight and size?  I would like to try next month when I go to carrabell.


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 28, 2013)

Dpope said:


> Where do you find yo zuri crystal minnow?  What weight and size?  I would like to try next month when I go to carrabell.



Yo Zuri.com /   Bass Pro Shops /

any marina or tackle shop will have them as well.   The crystal minnows come in floating, suspending, or sinking weights...


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 28, 2013)

Wal Mart. Any of them close to salt water will have a large selection of them, and they'll be a couple dollars cheaper than most anyplace else. They're cheaper on Mirrolure products, and most other artificials also.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Crystal minnow works both casting and trolling. Great lure!


----------



## Dpope (Mar 28, 2013)

Which do you have the best luck with??  Floating, suspending, or sinking


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Mar 28, 2013)

ive always preferred either floating or suspended diving plugs. you can use them like a jerk bait and you get less hang ups.


----------



## gms1911 (Mar 29, 2013)

Put a dab of super glue where your jig head meets the gulp. Might out last your jig head. Works for any other soft plastic too!


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 30, 2013)

the exude dart on a bayou buck shrimpaler hook rigged weedless also for a hardbait the new livingston lure that croaks while u work it.... gator trout and reds just crush it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2013)

Bob2010 said:


> All I want to do is walk the dog! With a mirrolure top dog. Need the water to warm up already.






Yeah baybay !!!


----------



## coloradowalt (Mar 30, 2013)

Gulp 3" shrimp, Aqua Dream Spoon, Rapala Skitterwalk and Mirrolure Mirrodine


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 31, 2013)

Redfin in gold and black or gulp swimming mullet in chartreuse/1/4 oz red head jig with black and white eye.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2013)

Dpope said:


> Which do you have the best luck with??  Floating, suspending, or sinking



As a casting lure I go with the Floaters especially if I'm fishing in 6ft or less. You can cast em a mile and especially if you are throwing with the wind. Get ready to pay an arm and a leg for them! I usually will tie a 10lb flouro leader to my braid. Once I lose one to a spanish (or ladyfish) I beef up the fluoro. I just always catch more trout with a smaller leader but it comes with a price.

I'll be throwing them in a couple weeks down in St Marks!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't give away my secrets, but it aint a hotdog.No No:


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Apr 16, 2013)

Artificial! A Cajun Thunder popping cork with a DOA shrimp. Different colors  due to the clarity of the water, but my favorite is Gold glitter. Now a lot of you use Gulp, which it is great but EXPENSIVE!!! I recommend using ProCure, which is the best scent out there to put on plastic or hard baits. I promise! It beats paying the price of the Gulps.


----------



## Bob2010 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bob2010 said:


> All I want to do is walk the dog! With a mirrolure top dog. Need the water to warm up already.



Walk the dog! I need to walk the dog! We can catch more fish with doa or gulps. I don’t care. I love to walk the dog. The steady hypnotic pattern of bloop, bloop, bloop. ( pause ) bloop, bloop, bloop and the explosion on top of the water and the rod bending. Its like a drug. Its the only lure for me.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 16, 2013)

1 blow up on topwater (hooked or not)= 5 caught any other way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 1 blow up on topwater (hooked or not)= 5 caught any other way





X10 !!


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Apr 27, 2013)

All of you inshore guys should check out the SEBILE baits..I didnt see anyone mention them...


----------

